# [ut2004] plantage

## KeNNys

Voila,

Je viens d'emerge avec vos conseils ut2004, le jeux ce lance bien mais quand je lance la partie, et bien je reste sur la fenetre de cahargement et ensuite je ne peu plus rien faire.

Obligé d'eteindre au bonton mon PC.   :Confused: 

----------

